# Fair and Balanced



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

[siteimg]5150[/siteimg]


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

No, no, no, if he was a democrat they wouldn't punish him. They need to throw this guy behind bars for a while. Put him in with a heterosexual so he doesn't want to go back. Oooooor, go the opposite and make his prison uniform a miniskirt.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Well lets see............ O'Reilly show comes on and uses a shot supplied by the AP that is wrong. Two hours later on the second run of O'Reilly they have seen the mistake and remove the lower section calling Foley a Democrat on the O'Reilly rerun. Now go back up to the picture and note at the bottom where it says "Screenshot from *10/3/06* O'Reilly Factor ...... Bradblog.com". Well when little left wing Brad of Bradblog.com first tried to make hay with the picture it read "Screenshot from *6/3/06* O'Reilly Factor ...... Bradblog.com". What........ you mean little man Brad made a mistake also. Big deal........... :eyeroll:


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Ok then..........riddle me this. You are saying that the caption in said picture is from the AP? The same caption with the Fox News logo on it? What is your source for this little tidbit?

I could really care less about "little" man Brad and his blog. I do not read blogs. I just swiped his picture after I heard of this elsewhere.

What makes Brad such a "little" man in your point of view? I know nothing of the guy.

Should Brad and his blog be held to the same journalistic standards as the Fair and Balanced Fox News? That is, if these were both typo's as you state?


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hey, you posted the picture. Look at the bottom of the picture you posted and you will see it is from a blog. Go to that blog and read it for yourself. The blog (your post-my source) states the picture was supplied by AP.

No, he is a little man because his only reason for existence is to slander and stir up as much as he can against the Republicans whether they are right or wrong. Don't know why he would be worried about fair and balanced. Hell, he even has fictional phone calls posted on his site with Karl Rove talking to someone and wants that someone to help him cover up a Foley type incident about himself.

No need to get your shorts in a wad.......... I just pointed out it was a mistake that was corrected within two hours by Fox News and where this kind of trash originated from. Is there some reason you wouldn't want the truth pointed out?


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

No wads here. The picture may have been supplied by the AP, but that caption is all Fox News. I see nothing on that page saying that is an AP photo either. I do see a link to another post in which the AP labeled Foley as "D-Florida" in several articles but I cannot seem to find anything about the AP in the Fox News bit. That is the most blog reading I have read in my life.

Could you point out that reference for me?
http://www.bradblog.com/?p=3570

Well, I guess he isn't any different than any of the other bloggers or pundits out there. That is why I don't bother with blogs, regardless of which side they originate from.

Yep, you got me. I don't want the truth to be known. That is how I operate. I am actually MT.:beer:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

It's buried in one of his spin-offs....... you know how it works, put it on the back page so no one will notice. Here is what it says......

"Late Update: As of about 12:18 PM, the version of the AP story I linked to at the San Jose Mercury News has been corrected. But it must have been what the AP sent out over the wire. So I'm sure there are million more examples of it still out there".

I don't read blogs either but your photo led to one and I was curious if the photo was fake or not as a lot are. Seems a lot of newspapers that have editors that are suppose to see this stuff goofed up also.

BTW, you don't think you had any really fooled do you........ of course we have all know for a long time you were really MT. :beer:


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

either way, it is exactly as accurate as any media outlet is anymore.


----------

